
Why Investors Have Learned to Love Wind and Solar Power - spenrose
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-investors-have-learned-to-love-wind-and-solar-power-11594027941
======
spenrose
[http://archive.is/qfpdV](http://archive.is/qfpdV)

"After a stormy, dependent youth, the wind-and-solar-energy industries have
matured into boring, profitable middle age. This year’s plunging interest
rates make that a more appealing proposition than ever for investors. Wind
turbines and solar panels, which once proliferated thanks to government
handouts, now produce energy more cheaply than coal and natural gas."

------
prostoalex
Seems like the biggest win came from "Chinese manufacturers sell solar panels
at a fifth of the price a decade ago.", everything else is just a corollary.

~~~
Gibbon1
I read an article that I can't vouch for mush less dredge up from the murky
depths of the internet. But it went like this.

Chinese government circa 2000. So how much would it cost to prove solar
technology at scale? Chinese industry.. umm.. err... $10 billion. Chinese
government. LOL! Is that all? Haha here's $10 billion.

Chinese industry circa 2005. Um... we spent $10 billion and have proven will
scale. Chinese government, so how much to scale? Industry $100 billion.
Chinese government. LOL is that all? Here have $100 Billion.

Meanwhile people in the US are still butthurt about losing $500 million on
Solyndra.

------
eucryphia
because the Government forces the public to buy it, subsidise its production,
invest in its distribution infrastructure, without any requirement to deliver
24/7.

Wouldn't it be great if all businesses could do that.

